# D3 S8 vs. B7 RS4 ?



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

So, I'm in a position to purchase a "new" car. It would be sort-of a work car, but mainly used to get me to and from some pretty extreme places in the winter from Denver to places in Wyoming, North Dakota, etc. Trips would happen often, and obviously they are pretty long distances, so comfort is the main concern. I currently only have 90's german cars (an E34 and my Audi 200) which are both kinda play cars for me, so I don't *need* the new one to be absolutely performance oriented like the RS4. I do love the RS4 power plant though and know it would be hard to resist that sound. The S8 does make arguably equally nice sounds and does have more comfort, but it doesn't come in a manual. 

Anyone have experience in these two cars? I guess I'd probably need to drive both to really know, but maybe someone here can tell me something I don't know about one or the other which might sway me in one direction. Right now I'm kinda leaning towards the S8 since my other cars take care of my fun aspect. I know it is extremely hard to make a comparison between two cars so different, but they are the only real options I'm interested in at the moment which fit my requirements. :beer:


----------

